# Snapsort says the Canon Sx280 beats the Lumix zs25



## snapsnap1973 (Apr 19, 2014)

Does that mean that the Canon sx280 is better than the Lumix zs25?  I read in another review that the z225 is better than the Canon 280.  Is it all just up to the features you want, etc?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2014)

It's tough to say without seeing snapsort's entire breakdown. Comparing cameras based on "features" depends a lot on how the features and their numerical scores are ranked or evaluated/weighted. For some buyers, a loooooong, stabilized zoom lens is a highly,highly desired feature. On snapsort, they compare a lot of features, some of which are relatively unimportant; For example, battery life, and weight, and size...are those minor differences really that critical to YOU???

If possible, try to see, feel, and test out the two cameras. The specifications of two cameras can be close, or far apart. But...there's nothing quite like YOU being able to evaluate the features through your own filter; do you prefer longer zoom? Or a more compact camera?


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 19, 2014)

As far as I can tell, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, Snapsort basically puts the published numbers for a camera into an Excel sheet and bases their rating entirely on that. It's a horrible way to rate anything. 

For example: They have ratings for cameras that don't even exist: Canon 6D vs 7D MII - Our Analysis

Personally: I'd stay far, far away from Snapsort.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 19, 2014)

What I like snapsort for is comparing camera features side by side.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> What I like snapsort for is comparing camera features side by side.



I liked the Canon 6D's advantage as listed by snapsort: "Get that real film feel" with 6D pictures!!!

But one specification really looks like a typo to me: They list the 7D's viewfinder magnification as 0.38x....and the 6D as 0.71x....that is most unsual, since the Canon 7D's viewfinder magnification is listed at dPreview as "apprx. 1.0x magnification"  Canon EOS 7D Review: Digital Photography Review and the same at B&H Canon EOS 7D SLR Digital Camera (Body Only) 3814B004 B&H Photo and at the official Canon USA page *Magnification* Approx. 1.0x (-1m-1 with 50mm lens at infinity)/29.4° angle of view

But yeah, snapsort DOES put side-by-side specifications at one's fingertips. But yeah...the EOS 7D MII???? WUUUUT? That's not even out yet!!  I think the DxO Mark sensor scores of the 6D and the current 7D will change a bit, relative to one another, if the 7D Mark II does come into existence this year!!! 
*2,340 ISO*vs*854 ISO
*


----------

